# Silk Screen



## Demetrius (Oct 22, 2006)

I recently watched a video of a dude making some hash.  He took pre frozen leaf trimmings and kind of sifted it throug a silk screen until he had collected all of the thc crystals.  He said the silk screen was the kind used to print t-shirts or something. I do not know where to find this type of silk screen. Could someone tell me a site or a type of store that sells what I am looking for?


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

The first place I would check is your local sign shop, t-shirt printer.  I have experience in this field and can tell you that they buy their material in rolls and stretch their own screens.  Even better news is that while the screens are reusable (depending on method used to burn them) they wear out, get pinholes, or clogs and the guys throw it away.  You might get some old stuff from them, or talk them into selling you some new.  Just give them some story about you want to screenprint a few shirts for a punk show, or benefit or something.  Try and stress that image reproduction is not that important (simple 2 or 3 text or numerical characters) and you only need 5 shirts or so, that may work when they ask what it is for, and will most likely keep them from trying to make a buck of you (silkscreening is not cost effective on small runs).

Good Luck!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 22, 2006)

They won't even ask you what it's for, they have them around here for about $18. This is the way I do it and it works well. I like the flavor a little better than bubble hash, it's a little more floral and not so washed.


----------



## numbnutz (Oct 23, 2006)

I read somewhere that the line size should be 125-137 for optimum production. Online I can only find a screen that is 156 lines per inch for around $18. Would this work okay or would it filter too much out????
Also, does anyone have a good link for a step-by-step on how to sift,etc. to maximize results.
THanks and I've learned a lot from this site!!! If I can make some hash it would be that much better!!


----------



## Bojok (Oct 23, 2006)

I found mine at a JO ANNE'S fabric store ( not sure if there still around ). I just took a 2X4 and made a 1 foot by 1 foot square and stapled the silk screen on the bottom. Freeze your shake or leaf clippings. When you dust it do it over a mirror or glass. When you pull your clippings out of the freezer you only have about a minute or two before your clippings arn't cold anymore, so when you dust it you get the best blond dust in the first minute or two then you refreeze the clippings. The first dusting will be the best tasting and awsome. Each dusting after that starts to get greener and a little more harsh as you will be getting more vegitation through and less crystal. Remember each dusting is only done for about a minute or two to get the best results. Keep each dusting in a seperate container. After about 3 dustings use the rest of the shake for baking. Thats what I do.......................Hope this helps. I lode up some pics later..........


----------



## numbnutz (Oct 23, 2006)

THanks for the tips BOjok!!!
We've got a Jo-Anne's right down the street so hopefully they'll have it. I appreciate the tips and hope my two plants give me some hash along with some decent buds. They're only 40" tall but hopefully I'll get a little hash out of 'em. My buds look really good but still taste immature. I'm down south so frost isn't a worry.


----------



## Bojok (Oct 23, 2006)

Seen..............................each One Teach One...........................


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 24, 2006)

The glass is essential. I had a glass-top coffee table that was perfect. I have used clean metal plate deal before and it will work pretty well also, as long as there are no imperfections in it. Glass is the way though.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice and such. I guess I'll go and try to find a fabric shop around town. Thanks again.

Demetrius


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 25, 2006)

No problem! If not a fabric shop a printing/silkscreen supply place for sure.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2006)

I took the liberty of uploading the video that was mentioned in the first post here. I think it does a pretty good job of explaining, step by step, how to make high quality hash using silkscreen.
Click here to download (17.55 mb)

P.S. 175 degrees celcius is 350 farenheit


----------



## Bojok (Nov 20, 2006)

O.K here are the pics of my silk screen homemade box.
Sure to help you make the blond keif........enjoy :bong2: :bongin: :bong1:


----------

